
How Adobe Really Killed Flash - jovanni
http://jacx.net/how-adobe-murdered-flash/
======
0x0
I had almost forgotten about all that drama. Spot on.

Remarkably, they claim that they may still lock stuff up behind a "premium
features" paywall in the future:
[http://www.adobe.com/devnet/flashplayer/articles/premium-
fea...](http://www.adobe.com/devnet/flashplayer/articles/premium-
features.html) (bottom paragraph)

------
Zekio
It is still included with windows sadly..

